# Buffed AION Gewinnspiel



## Abno (13. Dezember 2009)

Huhu, ich weis ja nicht ob das ein Fehler ist ich glaube aber schon,
ihr solltet mal über euer Lösungswort schauen ich glaube nicht das 
die Schreibweise so korrekt ist.

Ich habe das auch bei der Eingabe des Lösungswortes in Klammern geschrieben

so long

Abno


----------



## Sin (13. Dezember 2009)

Es ist richtig geschrieben, man schreibt es mit ä und nicht mit e


----------



## kebstrr (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist ja, ob man so einfach das Gewinnspiel mehrfach machen kann.
Hatte gerade nen Kumpel hier und er konnte an meinem PC, also über die gleiche IP wie ich nochmals
das Gewinnspiel machen...

Wenn das einer ausnutzt, hat er doch höhere Gewinnchancen oder?


----------



## Abno (13. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Es ist richtig geschrieben, man schreibt es mit ä und nicht mit e



Es wird mit e geschrieben siehe: [entferntl]


----------



## Aranai (13. Dezember 2009)

Es wird weder mit ä noch mit e geschrieben, sondern mit ae.

[entfernt]

Edit: Obwohl... selbst aiononline.com schreibt es auf verschiedene Weisen: Rückkehr-Schriftrolle nach [entfernt]  ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Dezember 2009)

Da das Ä gegeben ist, erübrigt sich diese Diskussion egtl.

Jeder schreibts halt anders ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Dezember 2009)

edit 
habs hoffe ich gewinn!!!


----------



## Sin (14. Dezember 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> edit
> habs hoffe ich gewinn!!!



Wieso? Du hast doch schon Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich:


Ihr habt doch alle Buchstaben bekommen. Sinnfrei eintrage. Die Schreiben das alle gleich.

Also ich habe es so geschrieben.



Spoiler



ja das hättest du gerne was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agarnesta (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe alle Buchstaben gefunden... war danach mehr als 1Std auf der Datenbankseite von Aion und habe nach dem Wort gesucht... ich habe keine Ahnung von Aion. Naja wird wohl auch so bleiben, ich gebe es auf.


----------



## Winipek (15. Dezember 2009)

geht mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Dezember 2009)

Nur als Tip:

auf dieser Seite hier: http://aion.buffed.de/content/175/game-guide/1/ findet man das Lösungswort, wenn man alle Buchstaben hat.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Dezember 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur als Tip:
> 
> auf dieser Seite hier: http://aion.buffed.de/content/175/game-guide/1/ findet man das Lösungswort, wenn man alle Buchstaben hat.


Ich glaube du meinst das alte Lösungswort. Auf das Neue komme ich partout nicht ...ich zweifle langsam daran, dass man es als nicht Aion Veteran überhaupt entziffern kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Dezember 2009)

Ah, ok.

Wusste nicht, dass die 2 verschiedene Lösungsworte haben. Hätte ich doch noch an der Verlosung teilnehmen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinitas (15. Dezember 2009)

Gibts jetzt schon jemanden der das 2te lösungswort herausgefunden hat und einen kleinen tipp geben kann ? :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich rate auch schon den ganzen Tag daran rum. Es ist jedenfalls ein sehr langes Wort. Und soviele kann es davon doch nicht geben ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, und der einzige Anhaltspunkt ist der Anfangsbuchstabe.


----------



## Sinitas (15. Dezember 2009)

ich finde es einfach nicht raus .....


----------



## Escri (15. Dezember 2009)

das 2. hat jz 16 buchstaben oder??


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Es hat 16 Buchstaben, aber was soll das für ein Wort sein? Für mich ist das nur Buchstabensalat! ^^ Und warum gibt es überhaupt 2? Das versteh ich nicht! Wann gabs denn schonmal eins?


----------



## Escri (15. Dezember 2009)

weiß schon jmd wo dieses wort ca zu finden ist??


----------



## Onichon (15. Dezember 2009)

+++UPDATE: Wegen der großen Beliebtheit verlängern wir unser Aion-Weihnachtsgewinnspiel und legen in Zusammenarbeit mit unserer Partnerseite Atreia.de noch einige Preise obendrauf. Zusätzlich abstauben könnt Ihr nun: 1x AION DVD-Edition1x AION Steelbook-Edition1X AION-Comic, vom Autoren signiert Die Teilnahmebedingen bleiben gleich, allerdings müssen alle Nachzügler auf die Suche nach einem neuen Lösungswort gehen. Alle Teilnehmer, die bereits das erste Lösungswort herausgefunden haben, nehmen automatisch an der erweiterten Verlosung teil. Wir verlängern das Aion-Weihnachtsgewinnspiel um zwei Tage, Teilnahmeschluss ist am 16. Dezember um *23.95 Uhr. *

Ihr plödis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Dezember 2009)

Angelsonic1901 schrieb:


> Ja. Es hat 16 Buchstaben, aber was soll das für ein Wort sein? Für mich ist das nur Buchstabensalat! ^^ Und warum gibt es überhaupt 2? Das versteh ich nicht! Wann gabs denn schonmal eins?



Das Gewinnspiel ging eigentlich bis Sonntag. Da gab es ein Lösungswort.

Irgendwie wurde es verlängert und ein 2. Lösungswort wurde ausgewählt.

Ich hab bloß leider 0 Plan, was es sein könnte. Fängt mit nem großen B an, aber weiter?


----------



## xdave78 (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja scheinbar ist das neue Wort ziemlich schwer. Finde ich pers bissle blöd für Leute die nicht in der Materie stecken. Das erste Wort - findet man auf fast jeder Aion Seite. Aber diese hier? Hab mir gestern 1,5 Std den Kopf zerbrochen und die Seiten durchforstet...ohne Erfolg. Soll wohl kein Gewinnspiel sein um jetzt unbedingt neue Klientel anzulocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja egal. Good Luck allen die noch Bock auf rätseln haben.

LG Dave


----------



## -Freez- (16. Dezember 2009)

Arg ich komm auch einfach nicht drauf :/ 
brauche tipps ^^

bye lg


----------



## Morélia (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich fürchte, ich werde auch bald aufgeben müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drbro (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe keinerlei Ahnung von Aion, aber ich habe es im (deutschen) Wörterbuch auf http://de.aiondatabase.com/ gefunden.


----------



## Bibl88k (16. Dezember 2009)

Drbro schrieb:


> Habe keinerlei Ahnung von Aion, aber ich habe es im (deutschen) Wörterbuch auf http://de.aiondatabase.com/ gefunden.



Tipp des Tages, einfach Sache dadurch gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blut, Blut, Blut...überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agarnesta (16. Dezember 2009)

Bibl88k schrieb:


> Tipp des Tages, einfach Sache dadurch gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das hat auch bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Killdich (16. Dezember 2009)

Joa danke, dieser Tipp hat echt sehr geholfen... Weiß auch nicht wie man da sonst drauf kommen soll >.>


----------

